# Ista p



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Hy , have anyone a link to download ISTA/P ? Thaks.


----------



## rob305 (Jul 9, 2014)

PM'ed


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Can I also have the link?


----------



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Another bimmer have some link with ista p on megaupload or a site with speed to download acceptable? Thanks


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

I am also interested


----------



## DanteCZ (Jan 24, 2016)

May I have a link too please?


----------



## jopecasa (Oct 21, 2014)

Can you pm me the link too please?


----------



## cristypuff (Dec 14, 2015)

Dantecz , jopecasa pm..


----------



## jopecasa (Oct 21, 2014)

cristypuff said:


> Dantecz , jopecasa pm..


thanks a lot!:thumbup:


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

May I also have link for ISTA/P please

Thank you very much


----------



## SuperArrow (Oct 20, 2010)

rob305 said:


> PM'ed


Can you please PM me the link?

Thanks!


----------



## monkeyknutz (Jan 28, 2016)

May I also have link for ISTA/P please


----------



## MoneyFor (May 30, 2013)

Can you please PM the link, thanks


----------



## budgetbmw01 (Jan 31, 2016)

Can I please get a link?

Thanks


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

More I think about this, the more I believe this is a false alarm. Here's why:
* If you want to code, you can get these from other threads on this forum:
** E-Sys
** PsdZData 
** E-Sys Launcher
* For diagnosis, look for the ISTA /D thread

Hope that helps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rsnic said:


> More I think about this, the more I believe this is a false alarm. Here's why:
> * If you want to code, you can get these from other threads on this forum:
> ** E-Sys
> ** PsdZData
> ...


ISTA/P is for Programming though, not Coding, although E-Sys can do that too.


----------



## skywalkerla (Mar 13, 2013)

*hi*

hi,

i'm also intrested in 

can anyone send me a pm?

thanks and kind regards


----------



## slim77 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm after ista/p any chance i could get the link please?
Much appreciated.


----------



## josefbry (Feb 16, 2016)

Halo there. If possible il be werry lucky when i get a ISTA/P Thnx a Lot


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

I do have NCSExpert with me, do I still need ISTA/P? Never tried/seen this, do you think it would would come handy someday?


----------



## blingers (Feb 12, 2016)

Can you pm me a link to ista p too please?


----------



## MoneyFor (May 30, 2013)

Can you please pm me the link for ISTA/P again


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

May I also have link for ISTA/P please


----------



## Aligat0 (Mar 15, 2016)

*Rheingold ISTA P request*

Hello guys, can you please provide a link to download ISTA P? Thank you!


----------



## blingers (Feb 12, 2016)

I never got a download link so i doubt its available


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I have the link to ISTA/P as well please?


----------



## Bucko521 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll take a copy....thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MoneyFor said:


> Can you please pm me the link for ISTA/P again





michal.dm said:


> May I also have link for ISTA/P please





Aligat0 said:


> Hello guys, can you please provide a link to download ISTA P? Thank you!





blingers said:


> I never got a download link so i doubt its available





shaik786 said:


> Can I have the link to ISTA/P as well please?





Bucko521 said:


> I'll take a copy....thanks in advance.


PM'd


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Can I have the link too?? Thanks

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> PM'd


Received, thank you!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shaik786 said:


> Received, thank you!


:thumbup:


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Can i get link to ista/p ? Thanks


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey,

Can I please get links to the latest ISTA/P and all other associated/required software?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zygi898 said:


> Can i get link to ista/p ? Thanks





klil said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can I please get links to the latest ISTA/P and all other associated/required software?
> 
> Thanks!!!


PM'd


----------



## bgates (Jan 23, 2010)

*Ista-p*

Could you send me a link to the latest ISTA-P? Thanks!


----------



## CoolFX (Apr 8, 2016)

Can i have the links too?? Thanks

Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CoolFX said:


> Can i have the links too?? Thanks
> 
> Enviado do meu ONE A2003 através de Tapatalk


PM'd


----------



## bgates (Jan 23, 2010)

Could you send me a link to the latest ISTA-P? Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bgates said:


> Could you send me a link to the latest ISTA-P? Thanks!


PM'd


----------



## fatfash (May 11, 2014)

can i have the link to vista/p too.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fatfash said:


> can i have the link to vista/p too.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## browncony (Jul 4, 2016)

I would be appreciated if I can have the download link
since my tranny doesn't run quite smooth.
It would be helpful when I can use ISTA/P to adapt my tranny.

Than you in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

browncony said:


> I would be appreciated if I can have the download link
> since my tranny doesn't run quite smooth.
> It would be helpful when I can use ISTA/P to adapt my tranny.
> 
> Than you in advance.


ISTA+ (AKA ISTA-D) is Diagnostic. ISTA-P is for ECU (Flash updating) programming modules. PM Sent


----------



## sasdog (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi,

Could I please have a link to ISTA/P

Thanks


----------



## michal.dm (Jan 3, 2016)

Can I also ask for a link to ISTA/P
Thanks


----------



## 95m3ltw (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi, may I have a link as well? Thanks and props for helping so many folks!!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sasdog said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I please have a link to ISTA/P
> 
> Thanks





michal.dm said:


> Can I also ask for a link to ISTA/P
> Thanks





95m3ltw said:


> Hi, may I have a link as well? Thanks and props for helping so many folks!!!


PM sent


----------



## ahmedsesco (May 11, 2009)

hi my i have the link pls thx in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ahmedsesco said:


> hi my i have the link pls thx in advance


PM Sent


----------



## Dirk76 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Almaretto,
Can you provide me a link for ISTA/D, thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Dirk76 said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> Can you provide me a link for ISTA/D, thanks in advance


For ISTA+, see Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?


----------



## siqueiros (Aug 5, 2016)

I would also like to get an updated copy of ISTA/D Rheingold software. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## schrauber63 (Jul 31, 2016)

Can i get link to ista/p ? Danke vorab  Thx


----------



## Dirk76 (Aug 5, 2016)

Dirk76 said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> 
> Can you provide me a link for ISTA/D, thanks in advance


Hi Almaretto,

Eh sorry I ment ISTA/P

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

siqueiros said:


> I would also like to get an updated copy of ISTA/D Rheingold software. Thanks in advance for your help


See post above.



schrauber63 said:


> Can i get link to ista/p ? Danke vorab  Thx





Dirk76 said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> 
> Eh sorry I ment ISTA/P
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


PM Sent


----------



## MPoloX5 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can someone send me the link to ista-p please...thank you very much


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

hello
Hi Can I please have a link for Rheingold ista/d latest versions  ?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

samy_1985 said:


> hello
> Hi Can I please have a link for Rheingold ista/d latest versions  ?


This is the ISTA-P thread. Ask in the ISTA-D thread.


----------



## siqueiros (Aug 5, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> See post above.
> 
> PM Sent


sorry, i mean ISTA P, please share a download link. thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

siqueiros said:


> sorry, i mean ISTA P, please share a download link. thank you


PM sent


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MPoloX5 said:


> Can someone send me the link to ista-p please...thank you very much


PM sent


----------



## remi.berg2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Can I get the download link for Ista/P.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

remi.berg2 said:


> Can I get the download link for Ista/P.
> Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi
Would really appreciate a link for ista p also.

Regards


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi all
I would really appreciate a link for ISTA p also

Regards


----------



## Adhamilton (Aug 14, 2016)

Link please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

abuusyad said:


> Hi
> Would really appreciate a link for ista p also.
> 
> Regards





abuusyad said:


> Hi all
> I would really appreciate a link for ISTA p also
> 
> Regards





Adhamilton said:


> Link please. Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## ginminni750i (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello Team, can you please provide a link to download ISTA P? Hope everyone is having a great day!

Thanks you in advance!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ginminni750i said:


> Hello Team, can you please provide a link to download ISTA P? Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> Thanks you in advance!!


The only version I have is four versions before current iteration if you are interested.


----------



## Renovator (Aug 19, 2016)

I would also appreciate a link to P, please.

Thank You


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Renovator said:


> I would also appreciate a link to P, please.
> 
> Thank You


The only version I have is four versions (3.59.0.600) before current iteration (3.59.3.002). Let me know if you are still interested.


----------



## Prdesign (Mar 11, 2015)

HI can i have the link to ISTA P

Thx in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Prdesign said:


> HI can i have the link to ISTA P
> 
> Thx in advance


The only version I have is four versions (3.59.0.600) before current iteration (3.59.3.002). Let me know if you are still interested.

FYI: ISTA-P is for programming and ISTA+ is for diagnostics.


----------



## Prdesign (Mar 11, 2015)

I know that it is for programming, and i am still interested



Almaretto said:


> The only version I have is four versions (3.59.0.600) before current iteration (3.59.3.002). Let me know if you are still interested.
> 
> FYI: ISTA-P is for programming and ISTA+ is for diagnostics.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Prdesign said:


> I know that it is for programming, and i am still interested


PM sent


----------



## Renovator (Aug 19, 2016)

I understand. Yes I would like a copy.

Thank You.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Renovator said:


> I understand. Yes I would like a copy.
> 
> Thank You.


PM Sent


----------



## ginminni750i (Feb 1, 2016)

*insta-p*

Good morning! I'm a Nebe at coding but have done some on my 750. Looking to try out insta-p for my next programming. Can someone please PM me the link?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ginminni750i said:


> Good morning! I'm a Nebe at coding but have done some on my 750. Looking to try out insta-p for my next programming. Can someone please PM me the link?
> 
> Thanks!


Coding and Flash programming are two different things; the ladder with much more risk involved. Programming requires a non-battery tender, power supply unit (eg. INC-700A). E-sys, with full Psdzdata, can also program. There are different iterations of ISTA-P, I do not have the latest version available. If you still want, let me know.


----------



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

May I please have the link to ISTA-P? Thanks!


----------



## ginminni750i (Feb 1, 2016)

*Insta-p*

Almaretto,

I used e-sys to code my vehicle with different functions. I just thought insta-p was used for that as well. What does flash programming do different? I'm a computer guy so I catch on pretty fast! If that's not for this forum then I understand. I would still love the link though. Just figure I asked for the insta-p newbies about flashing.....


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ginminni750i said:


> Almaretto,
> 
> I used e-sys to code my vehicle with different functions. I just thought insta-p was used for that as well. What does flash programming do different? I'm a computer guy so I catch on pretty fast! If that's not for this forum then I understand. I would still love the link though. Just figure I asked for the insta-p newbies about flashing.....


ISTA-P is what dealerships use to update ECU modules software/firmware. It will wipe out all coding and set vehicle to factory values. After which, people need new Psdzdata because their version can no longer read their modules. It can not be used to FDL and VO code like E-sys. ISTA-P is from where Psdzdata is extracted. ISTA-P is a 50GB download and 100GB extracted/installed. E-sys can also be used to flash program and is less restrictive as you can update individual modules rather than the whole vehicle.


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

can someone help me please while I always get this error when i want to connect to my F20 via Enet cable.

fotos kostenlos

INPA, Esys, ISTA-D and so on are working without problems...


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 5, 2016)

Looking for ISTA/P. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

I am also interested in ista/p. The first thing I want to look at doing is the software updates across the board and from what I can see ista/p is the simplest way of doing it. I fear that if I try to do the modules via e-says the extra complexity and learning curve will lead to me making a mistake.

I now have the latest esys, data and ista/d thanks to some kind PMs

Jim


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

GalballyJ said:


> I am also interested in ista/p. The first thing I want to look at doing is the software updates across the board and from what I can see ista/p is the simplest way of doing it. I fear that if I try to do the modules via e-says the extra complexity and learning curve will lead to me making a mistake.
> 
> I now have the latest esys, data and ista/d thanks to some kind PMs
> 
> Jim


Flashing ECU's with E-sys [GUIDE]


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Almaretto
Would really appreciate if you could me send the link to IstaP. 
Thank you


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ReitiRight said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone help me please while I always get this error when i want to connect to my F20 via Enet cable.
> 
> INPA, Esys, ISTA-D and so on are working without problems...


ISTA+ and E-sys do not require IPV4 configuration, but ISTA-P does for ENET along with ICOM emulator. That may be the reason for this error.



ggenovez said:


> Looking for ISTA/P. Any help would be greatly appreciated.





GalballyJ said:


> I am also interested in ista/p. The first thing I want to look at doing is the software updates across the board and from what I can see ista/p is the simplest way of doing it. I fear that if I try to do the modules via e-says the extra complexity and learning curve will lead to me making a mistake.
> 
> I now have the latest esys, data and ista/d thanks to some kind PMs
> 
> Jim





cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi Almaretto
> Would really appreciate if you could me send the link to IstaP.
> Thank you
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


PM's sent


----------



## Bubblebeard2011 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi could I have a link to Ista p aswell please


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bubblebeard2011 said:


> Hi could I have a link to Ista p aswell please


PM Sent


----------



## Afsar (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Almaretto, can you please send me a link for latest available ISTA/p please.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Afsar said:


> Hi Almaretto, can you please send me a link for latest available ISTA/p please.


PM sent


----------



## amiralshoq (Jul 30, 2016)

Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P , please?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

amiralshoq said:


> Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P , please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> ISTA+ and E-sys do not require IPV4 configuration, but ISTA-P does for ENET along with ICOM emulator. That may be the reason for this error.


Could you please send me the links, i hope there is a good instruction for setting the ip rigt  :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ReitiRight said:


> Could you please send me the links, i hope there is a good instruction for setting the ip rigt  :thumbup:


What connection interface are you using (eg, ICOM, ENET, K+DCAN)?


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

On my F20 i tried it with ENET + ICOM emulator and on my E91 with D-CAN + ICOM emulator.

On both ways no success.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ReitiRight said:


> On my F20 i tried it with ENET + ICOM emulator and on my E91 with D-CAN + ICOM emulator.
> 
> On both ways no success.


*K+DCAN and Rheingold Connection*

Install BMW Standard tools and K+DCAN OBD-USB cable drivers for INPA/ NCS Expert. 
Set Com port 9 in "obd.ini." Copy obd.ini from Ediabas and paste in system32.
Plus in K+DCAN and in Device manager set com port to "com 9"
From "C:\EDIABAS\Bin" folder, start "ifhsrv32.exe
Start Rheingold, and in settings (Wrench Icon) > "VCI Config" select "Ediabas default settings (ediabas.ini)."

*Using ISTA-P Loader as ICOM Emulator for K+DCAN & ENET*

For ENET & ICOM

Set IP to 169.254.1.1 and subnet mask to 255.255.0.0
For K+DCAN

Install Networktool.exe (tools folder)
Go to Network Connections in Control Panel
Rename adapter to USB. Manually set IP to 169.254.0.8 & subnet mask to 255.255.0.0
Install K+DCAN cable and setup com port (default for patched EDIABAS is com9)
Start the Loader & click "start K+DCAN ICOM Emulator"
Click Car brand (ie BMW, mini, or Rolls Royce)
Select K+DCAN in connection manager & click connect


----------



## ReitiRight (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you very very much!!!

Since i set the IP v4 to 169.254.1.1 it all works fine! :thumbup::thumbup:

Just the I-Step from my car is to new for my version (I16-03-504). :bigpimp:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ReitiRight said:


> Thank you very very much!!!
> 
> Since i set the IP v4 to 169.254.1.1 it all works fine! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Just the I-Step from my car is to new for my version (I16-03-504). :bigpimp:


ISTA does not require configuration but will still work with ISTA-P settings. :thumbup:


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
thanks


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
thanks


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry if I ask a dumb question.
But what is an ICOM Emulator and how does it work?
Are you then able to update with ISTA-P and an Enet cable?

Thx


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

What is the difference between Ista+ and ista/p? I have ista+ and wonder if p is better for software update. Can I use p instead of esys?


----------



## opjose (Aug 2, 2016)

Could I get the PM for ISTA/P as well please?

Thanks.


----------



## Team121 (Sep 8, 2016)

Could I get the PM for ISTA/P 

thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mateos said:


> Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
> thanks


PM sent



cuorealfa1 said:


> Sorry if I ask a dumb question.
> But what is an ICOM Emulator and how does it work?
> Are you then able to update with ISTA-P and an Enet cable?
> 
> ...


ICOM is what dealers use rather than K+DCAN or ENET. Depending on vehicle, ICOM may be required for programming certain modules due to required communication protocols. For ISTA-P, you need to use emulator if you want to use with ENET.



gresh said:


> What is the difference between Ista+ and ista/p? I have ista+ and wonder if p is better for software update. Can I use p instead of esys?


Traditionally, ISTA+ (formerly ISTA-D) was used for diagnostics. ISTA-P is used for programming. ISTA+ now has build in programming capabilities and ISTA-P is being phased out, except for E-series.

E-sys and ISTA-P use the same full Psdzdata for programming. ISTA-P is generally more restrictive than E-sys, but you can use if you like.



opjose said:


> Could I get the PM for ISTA/P as well please?
> 
> Thanks.


PM Sent



Team121 said:


> Could I get the PM for ISTA/P
> 
> thanks


PM Sent


----------



## pgaustin (May 8, 2014)

Could I also get the ISTA/P link?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pgaustin said:


> Could I also get the ISTA/P link?


PM Sent


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

what do you intend for "more restrictive" ista/p vs. E-sys , please ?

if i've a E series car I must use only new ista/+ for programming and diagnostics ?

if i've a F series car i must ( prefer ) use Ista/+ for diagnostics and E-sys for programming ?

sorry for questions ... but it's for clearing ideas in my mind ... 

thanks a lot ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RobyBS said:


> what do you intend for "more restrictive" ista/p vs. E-sys , please ?
> 
> if i've a E series car I must use only new ista/+ for programming and diagnostics ?
> 
> ...


ISTA-P does not like to program used modules. It must first run diagnostics and identification process before programming is option as well as must program entire vehicle. It is being phased out, other than for E-series, for programming as ISTA+ has built in capabilities. However, ISTA+ requires ICOM.

E-sys is only for F-/G-/I-/RR. It can both code and program vehicle. It can program individual modules. You can use ENET.

For E-series, ICOM is ideal as it can communicate over all protocols. ISTA-P or older WinKFP can be used.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> ISTA-P does not like to program used modules. It must first run diagnostics and identification process before programming is option as well as must program entire vehicle. It is being phased out, other than for E-series, for programming as ISTA+ has built in capabilities. However, ISTA+ requires ICOM.
> 
> E-sys is only for F-/G-/I-/RR. It can both code and program vehicle. It can program individual modules. You can use ENET.
> 
> For E-series, ICOM is ideal as it can communicate over all protocols. ISTA-P or older WinKFP can be used.


ok ...

so .... for E-series , I must study hard Ista+ for diagnostics , programming etc ...:angel:
and ... for F-series , I must study hard E-sys for the same operations ...:angel:

for E .. I need ICOM for communicate PC and CAR :angel:
for F .. I need ENET for communicate PC and CAR :angel:

ISTA/P is not necessary to study .... right ?

i hope understand well ... :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RobyBS said:


> ok ...
> 
> so .... for E-series , I must study hard Ista+ for diagnostics , programming etc ...:angel:
> and ... for F-series , I must study hard E-sys for the same operations ...:angel:
> ...


ICOM is used for F-series and E-series.
K+DCAN is only E-series. ENET is for F-series.

F-series...can be programmed with ISTA+, ISTA-P, or E-sys.

I am not sure what you mean by study hard.


----------



## travlin1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Could I also get the ISTA/P link?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

travlin1 said:


> Could I also get the ISTA/P link?


PM Sent


----------



## travlin1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

travlin1 said:


> Thanks a bunch.


:thumbup:


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

:banghead:... i'm a beginer in programming, coding and diagnostic ... 
so i would like study a software for that ...
but i wouldn't loose time in software not necessary or incomplete ....


I would like study a software for all ... for F and E series for making all ( diagnostic, programming coding ) ...

for this reason i have understand differents about one or another software on market ... :banghead::banghead::banghead: ...  ...

thanks for your patient !!! ... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RobyBS said:


> :banghead:... i'm a beginer in programming, coding and diagnostic ...
> so i would like study a software for that ...
> but i wouldn't loose time in software not necessary or incomplete ....
> 
> ...


For E-sys, there is a user manual. For others, not so much.


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> PM sent
> 
> ICOM is what dealers use rather than K+DCAN or ENET. Depending on vehicle, ICOM may be required for programming certain modules due to required communication protocols. For ISTA-P, you need to use emulator if you want to use with ENET.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that information. Is the version that you have ISTA/P or +? If it is P, please send me the PM as well. Thanks


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> For E-sys, there is a user manual. For others, not so much.


ISTA+ manual is located in ..\Rheingold\Help folder. Multiple languages.

ISTA-P Technical User Manual


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

Can someone send me the link to ISTA/P?

Thanks


----------



## luderiders (Jul 20, 2016)

Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
thanks


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Reclaimer said:


> ISTA+ manual is located in ..\Rheingold\Help folder. Multiple languages.
> 
> ISTA-P Technical User Manual


thank you very much ...

we appreciate more and more your worked for us ...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd credit Almaretto for taking this on. Lot of work


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gresh said:


> Can someone send me the link to ISTA/P?
> 
> Thanks





luderiders said:


> Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
> thanks


PM's Sent


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

Do you have the release notes for P3.59.4? Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

808AWD325xi said:


> Do you have the release notes for P3.59.4? Thanks.


No. Just the attached.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Reclaimer said:


> ISTA+ manual is located in ..\Rheingold\Help folder. Multiple languages.
> 
> ISTA-P Technical User Manual


Also find ISTA-P User Documentation in C:\Windows\Temp (Keyword = ISTAP_Manual).


----------



## hatterasman (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking to get started coding an E61. I found a torrent for ISTA-P 2.53.5.003 Native and Expert that is 36.6 GB. Is this the proper version to download?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hatterasman said:


> Looking to get started coding an E61. I found a torrent for ISTA-P 2.53.5.003 Native and Expert that is 36.6 GB. Is this the proper version to download?


*E-Series
*•	Interface = K+DCAN Cable or ICOM
•	ECU Data Files = SP-Daten
•	NCS Expert = Coding Software
•	WinKFP = Programming (Flashing) Software
•	EDIABAS = Low Level ECU Communication Software used by NCS Expert & WinKFP

*F-Series
*•	Interface = ENET Cable or ICOM
•	ECU Data Files = PSdZData
•	E-Sys = Coding Software
•	E-Sys = Programming (Flashing) Software

ICOM A: main interface
ICOM B: adapter for programming multimedia in E series
ICOM C: adapter for old BMW with round 20 pin diagnostic plug
ICOM D: adapter for motorcycles

*Additional Dealership Level Software
*
*ISTA+ (AKA Rheingold or ISTA-D)*
DIAGNOSTICS for All Vehicles
PROGRAMMING for F/I/G/RR & MINI, but requires ICOM

*ISTA-P* - Latest is 3.59.5, released Sept 30th (Not available yet)
PROGRAMMING traditionally for all chassis, but is being phased out by August 2017, except for legacy E-series.
ICOM Recommended. An ICOM emulator with K+DCAN or ENET can be used, but may not communicate over all protocols for all ECU's.


----------



## vcysion (Nov 28, 2014)

Can I please have a link to the ISTA-P software?


----------



## rew1 (Oct 28, 2005)

May I have the link a well


----------



## rew1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vcysion said:


> Can I please have a link to the ISTA-P software?





rew1 said:


> May I have the link a well





rew1 said:


> Can you PM me the link for last ISTA-P
> thanks


PM's Sent


----------



## Alex-is (Jun 2, 2016)

Can you please provide a link to download ISTA P? Thank you!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Alex-is said:


> Can you please provide a link to download ISTA P? Thank you!


PM Sent


----------



## shenhav (Aug 20, 2016)

Can someone send me the link to ISTA/P?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shenhav said:


> Can someone send me the link to ISTA/P?
> 
> Thanks


Responded to same PM.


----------



## Marillion (Oct 6, 2016)

Could somebody send me please the link to ISTA/P?

Thanks!


----------



## Krysiaman (Oct 19, 2016)

So... making things stright: 
Does ISTA/P 3.25.5 still support F series like it was before? 

So i guess now I need more disc space to install ISTA+ and ISTA/p  I was sure now I need only ISTA+ to support every BMW  

By the way, Can I ask you for links to newest ISTA/P? THANKS!


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Almaretto - could you please send me the link to ISTA-D & P. I have an e38, e39 and e46, so assuming this will allow me to replace INPA.

Also to confirm, I probably need to keep DIS for my e31 correct? Or does ISTA support the e31 as well?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mrblahh said:


> Please send link to me also, lost my copy


Updates occur regularly and no reason to download such a large install or simply keep a copy of ISTA-P unless you have a flash programming power supply unit (not just a battery tender/ trickle charger). But, sent source if you still wish to acquire.



jaza45 said:


> Can I also have the link.. thanks


PM sent



Krysiaman said:


> So... making things stright:
> Does ISTA/P 3.25.5 still support F series like it was before?
> 
> So i guess now I need more disc space to install ISTA+ and ISTA/p  I was sure now I need only ISTA+ to support every BMW
> ...


I have never used ISTA-P 3.25.5. If you mean 3.95.5 (latest current release), yes, it and future releases will continue to support F-series as well as I-series (I12/I01) & G-series (G05/ G07/ G11/ G12, G30), until next year (~August 2017). If you need software to support all BMW's, a full install is about over 100 GB. E-sys can also be used for flash programming (see guide).

ISTA+ is for diagnostics of all vehicles (RR/mini/BMW) and flash programming all (except E-series), but the ladder only with an ICOM. If you are just running diagnostics, an install is about 20 GB. If you additionally wish to program, Psdzdata and service files (data_swi) are an additional 60GB.

So, I do not know how much hard drive space you have, but a complete install of both ISTA+ and ISTA-P will be 200 GB. Though, the initial install does have a hardware check with the following requirements:












adwebinc said:


> Almaretto - could you please send me the link to ISTA-D & P. I have an e38, e39 and e46, so assuming this will allow me to replace INPA.
> 
> Also to confirm, I probably need to keep DIS for my e31 correct? Or does ISTA support the e31 as well?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


BMW Standard Tools (EDIABAS with Tool32, INPA, etc) can still be useful for certain functions. ISTA+/ISTA-P are dealer level software that are more robust. You will still need EDIABAS for configuring connections. Flash programming of E-series should be done with an ICOM as ECU's with MOST bus are not communicated over K+DCAN.

I have DIS, but never really used it. ISTA+ replaced it. You can decide whether to keep DIS, but ISTA+ does have support for E31's:










PM's sent


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> BMW Standard Tools (EDIABAS with Tool32, INPA, etc) can still be useful for certain functions. ISTA+/ISTA-P are dealer level software that are more robust. You will still need EDIABAS for configuring connections. Flash programming of E-series should be done with an ICOM as ECU's with MOST bus are not communicated over K+DCAN.
> 
> I have DIS, but never really used it. ISTA+ replaced it. You can decide whether to keep DIS, but ISTA+ does have support for E31's:
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!!


----------



## alexjax01 (Oct 19, 2016)

Could someone please send me a link for ISTA P? I have ISTA+ setup and figured out but I need to be able to program and update


----------



## X5ees (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi.
Please could I have a link to the latest ISTA/P ? I'd like to code a new FRM3 on my E70 and I don't have the latest daten for NCSExpert so it's not working. So thought I'd try ISTA.
Many thanks in anticipation. :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alexjax01 said:


> Could someone please send me a link for ISTA P? I have ISTA+ setup and figured out but I need to be able to program and update





X5ees said:


> Hi.
> Please could I have a link to the latest ISTA/P ? I'd like to code a new FRM3 on my E70 and I don't have the latest daten for NCSExpert so it's not working. So thought I'd try ISTA.
> Many thanks in anticipation. :thumbup:


PM's sent


----------



## alexjax01 (Oct 19, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> PM's sent


Thank you sir.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alexjax01 said:


> Thank you sir.


:thumbup:


----------



## Fmt662 (May 15, 2016)

Can you please send me the link to ISTA/P?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogeren (Mar 1, 2014)

Would appreciate a link to ista-D and P


----------



## Adamski_B (Oct 25, 2016)

Could you send me a link to ISTA -P? Much appreciated


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Fmt662 said:


> Can you please send me the link to ISTA/P?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





rogeren said:


> Would appreciate a link to ista-D and P





Adamski_B said:


> Could you send me a link to ISTA -P? Much appreciated


PM's sent


----------



## ddmond (Sep 2, 2005)

May I have a link too please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ddmond said:


> May I have a link too please?


PM sent


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have ISTA+ working on my E70 X5, and it works great for diagnostics, but as far as I understand, to do coding on my E70 I need ISTA/P? I am replacing the dynamic drive control module, and according to ISTA+ it will require "Programming/coding" after installation. So I probably need ISTA/P then? However I only have the K+DCAN interface. Will that work?

If yes, I would really appreciate a download link.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gr8899 said:


> I have ISTA+ working on my E70 X5, and it works great for diagnostics, but as far as I understand, to do coding on my E70 I need ISTA/P? I am replacing the dynamic drive control module, and according to ISTA+ it will require "Programming/coding" after installation. So I probably need ISTA/P then? However I only have the K+DCAN interface. Will that work?
> 
> If yes, I would really appreciate a download link.


For comparison of required connections and software, see this post.

Flash programming for an E-series is done in ISTA-P. Whether you can use K+DCAN depends on the ECU connection protocol. If MOST Bus, you need ICOM B. Also, ISTA-P is restricted to only use new ECU's.

PM Sent


----------



## mojacko (Oct 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> For comparison of required connections and software, see this post.
> 
> Flash programming for an E-series is done in ISTA-P. Whether you can use K+DCAN depends on the ECU connection protocol. If MOST Bus, you need ICOM B. Also, ISTA-P is restricted to only use new ECU's.
> 
> PM Sent


Hi, I have E39 and E60,

I need diagnostic software, and maybe coding software (cmiiw), just in case one of my ECU/module broke, then I buy used ECU/module I can code by myself

what software I must have ? and where to get it ?

Thank you so much  _sl_


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mojacko said:


> Hi, I have E39 and E60,
> 
> I need diagnostic software, and maybe coding software (cmiiw), just in case one of my ECU/module broke, then I buy used ECU/module I can code by myself
> 
> ...


Did you read the message and link you quoted? Coding is different from Programming. For used ECU's, ISTA-P will not work. You would use something like Autohex II.


----------



## mojacko (Oct 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Did you read the message and link you quoted? Coding is different from Programming. For used ECU's, ISTA-P will not work. You would use something like Autohex II.


Hi, yes I read it, but still not clear,

all I have for now is BMW scanner 1.4

works well with my E39, for diagnostic and when last year I replace my inst. cluster (IKE)
I use BMW 1.4 to remove tamper dot from used IKE that I bought

currently, I don't have any software for my E60, at least for diagnostic only,
but it will be better if I can do same thing like I've done with my E39 IKE for my E60.

one of my friend, have broken inst. cluster on his E60, bought used from Ebay, but untill now, it not work flawlessly.

just in case one of my module dead/malfunction like my friend


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

Could i also get a download link for latest ista/p


----------



## clubs-fl (May 10, 2015)

would appreciate links for the latest standalone ISTA+ and ISTA-P. thanks in advance.


----------



## gr8899 (Oct 3, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> For comparison of required connections and software, see this post.
> 
> Flash programming for an E-series is done in ISTA-P. Whether you can use K+DCAN depends on the ECU connection protocol. If MOST Bus, you need ICOM B. Also, ISTA-P is restricted to only use new ECU's.
> 
> PM Sent


Excellent. Thanks!

When you're saying new ECU, are you talking about main ECU, or will I get problems coding a used dynamic drive control module as well? Other ways it can be done? NCSExpert/WinKFP?


----------



## abhay (Jan 21, 2016)

I have ista d and esys with enet cable. Can i have the latest version of ISTA P For my F10?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mojacko said:


> Hi, yes I read it, but still not clear,
> 
> all I have for now is BMW scanner 1.4
> 
> ...


I have neither used BMW scanner 1.4, nor worked on E-series vehicles, so I cannot say. Further, I am not big on playing the "what if" game.

I will speculate on whether a used module will work. Since ISTA-P is dealer level software, BMW AG puts in place protocols that ensure compliance standards. As such, their ridged rules may not allow you to install and program a used module with said software.

That being said, PM'd source for ISTA-P.



Iam said:


> Could i also get a download link for latest ista/p


PM Sent



gr8899 said:


> Excellent. Thanks!
> 
> When you're saying new ECU, are you talking about main ECU, or will I get problems coding a used dynamic drive control module as well? Other ways it can be done? NCSExpert/WinKFP?


Regarding replacement ECU's, I cannot say. PM'd source.



clubs-fl said:


> would appreciate links for the latest standalone ISTA+ and ISTA-P. thanks in advance.


PM Sent. For ISTA+, you will find latest here. I do not have ISTA-P 3.60 or ISTA+ 4.02.1x source yet.



abhay said:


> I have ista d and esys with enet cable. Can i have the latest version of ISTA P For my F10?


You can program with E-sys. ISTA-P is being phased out at dealers for all-in-one ISTA+ (Diagnostics and Programming). PM Sent.


----------



## mojacko (Oct 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I have neither used BMW scanner 1.4, nor worked on E-series vehicles, so I cannot say. Further, I am not big on playing the "what if" game.
> 
> I will speculate on whether a used module will work. Since ISTA-P is dealer level software, BMW AG puts in place protocols that ensure compliance standards. As such, their ridged rules may not allow you to install and program a used module with said software.
> 
> That being said, PM'd source for ISTA-P.


Hi Thanks a lot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mojacko said:


> Hi Thanks a lot


:thumbup:


----------



## Johny_brignall (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi could I get a link for ista p please 
Thank you


----------



## Georgioso (Jan 3, 2015)

*Reset service interval BMW motorcycle*

Hi,

can i get a link to Ista/P?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Johny_brignall said:


> Hi could I get a link for ista p please
> Thank you





Georgioso said:


> Hi,
> 
> can i get a link to Ista/P?


PM's Sent


----------



## Surcouf (May 11, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> PM's Sent


If I could get a link too, it would be perfect 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Surcouf said:


> If I could get a link too, it would be perfect
> 
> Thanks a lot


PM Sent


----------



## doofoo (Oct 17, 2003)

Interested in link if you could please PM.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

doofoo said:


> Interested in link if you could please PM.


PM Sent


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

can i get link to ista/p please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jeepo23 said:


> can i get link to ista/p please?


PM Sent


----------



## abomb (Feb 1, 2004)

Can I get the download link for ISTA/P please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

abomb said:


> Can I get the download link for ISTA/P please?


PM Sent


----------



## stevem0 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

Can I get the ISTA/D link? Thank You


----------



## stevem0 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello,

Can I get the ISTA/D link? Thank You


----------



## Bam-Bam (Nov 17, 2016)

Interesting , can I get a link to ISTA+?

Regards,Marcel


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

WDE46 said:


> Link please? Thanks in advance!





Bam-Bam said:


> Interesting , can I get a link to ISTA+?
> 
> Regards,Marcel


PM's Sent


----------



## Carlos535i (Aug 18, 2016)

Could I get a link to ISTA/P ?

Thanks


----------



## Carlos535i (Aug 18, 2016)

Could I get a link to ISTA/P ?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Carlos535i said:


> Could I get a link to ISTA/P ?
> 
> Thanks


PM Sent


----------



## dannywwc (Oct 4, 2015)

Can i get the link for ISTA/P as well please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dannywwc said:


> Can i get the link for ISTA/P as well please?


PM Sent


----------



## Asik (Jan 4, 2017)

I also would like a link ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Asik said:


> I also would like a link ...


PM Sent


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

My e70 has a bug in the FRM, the official fix is to recode all modules before changing the battery or the FRM gets fried and will have to be replaced, I'm not sure which version has the fix I may or may not already have the rigth code on the module.

any reason I cant do this myself with ista/p? I have a copy and I've done individual module coding but never tried doing the whole car


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mrblahh said:


> My e70 has a bug in the FRM, the official fix is to recode all modules before changing the battery or the FRM gets fried and will have to be replaced, I'm not sure which version has the fix I may or may not already have the rigth code on the module.
> 
> any reason I cant do this myself with ista/p? I have a copy and I've done individual module coding but never tried doing the whole car


See Post #268 for software comparison.

There is a difference between programming and coding. 

For the former, as referenced, there is WinKFP or ISTA-P. ISTA-P can program entire vehicle, but requires external power source (50-70+ Amp PSU) and ICOM for E-series.
For the ladder, there is VO coding and FDL Coding. ISTA-P can only VO code
When changing battery, make sure to register with INPA, Tool32, or ISTA+.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

I think I have to program them all not code, the FRM module gets fried by hooking up a battery even if it's the same battery. there was a program update at some point that fixed it


----------



## 535iF10 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello, can I have the link, please? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mrblahh said:


> I think I have to program them all not code, the FRM module gets fried by hooking up a battery even if it's the same battery. there was a program update at some point that fixed it





535iF10 said:


> Hello, can I have the link, please?
> Thanks in advance.


PM Sent


----------



## splitphaze (Jan 8, 2017)

I would appreciate a link to ITSA/P also, thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

splitphaze said:


> I would appreciate a link to ITSA/P also, thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## Ylanka (Jun 14, 2016)

*Link to ista/p*



Almaretto said:


> PM Sent


Can I please have the link for ISTA/P ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ylanka said:


> Can I please have the link for ISTA/P ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM Sent


----------



## Ursu (Nov 29, 2016)

*ISTA/P download*

Hey guys,

Can I have the link for downloading ISTA/P?

Thank you in advance and have a nice weekend!


----------



## williamX5 (May 27, 2012)

Good day Almaretto!

I got the link you sent, but it doesn't work for some reason... it says there isn't anything avail... could I get it again please? 

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ursu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can I have the link for downloading ISTA/P?
> 
> Thank you in advance and have a nice weekend!





williamX5 said:


> Good day Almaretto!
> 
> I got the link you sent, but it doesn't work for some reason... it says there isn't anything avail... could I get it again please?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure which link you got, but things are fluid and constantly changing; I just sent re-sent source. PM's Sent


----------



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

Can I get a link to ISTA?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

e46Bavarian said:


> Can I get a link to ISTA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM Sent


----------



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

I have windows xp will it work on that. How easy is it to download?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

e46Bavarian said:


> I have windows xp will it work on that. How easy is it to download?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


No, due to .NET Framework requirement. Per PM'd instructions:

*MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:*


*Windows 7-10 Computer*
ISTA+: 22 GB free space
ISTA-P: 120 GB free space
At least a processor with 2 cores and 2.2 GHz
At least 4 GB RAM

*Computer to Car Connection*
ENET cable, which is OBD2 to Ethernet RJ45 cable, to work on BMW F-/I-/G-series & Mini / Rolls-Royce or ICOM A (recommended).
K+DCAN cable, which is OBD2 to USB cable, to work on BMW E series or ICOM A (recommended).
ICOM is needed for Programming.

EDIT: Very easy to download and install.


----------



## Gainiac (Oct 29, 2014)

Any Chance i can get the Download links for the german Version of ISTA?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Gainiac said:


> Any Chance i can get the Download links for the german Version of ISTA?


Sorry, I do not have German languages.


----------



## Matter (Dec 5, 2016)

Could I get a link to ista /p please?
Thanks!


----------



## Matter (Dec 5, 2016)

Double post...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Matter said:


> Could I get a link to ista /p please?
> Thanks!


PM Sent


----------



## omarsat89 (Sep 14, 2016)

Can you send me the link please


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

omarsat89 said:


> Can you send me the link please


PM Sent


----------



## pherward (Apr 13, 2015)

Could you send me the links please. Thanks!


----------



## Thepinprick (Jan 25, 2017)

Could you send me the link? Thanks in advance


----------



## kakarotyaaj (Feb 28, 2014)

*link for downloading ISTA/P?*

Request link for downloading ISTA/P?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pherward said:


> Could you send me the links please. Thanks!





Thepinprick said:


> Could you send me the link? Thanks in advance





kakarotyaaj said:


> Request link for downloading ISTA/P?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's Sent


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Can i please have link to ista/p ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zygi898 said:


> Can i please have link to ista/p ?


PM Sent


----------



## bmwtalenti (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi there,

can I please have a link for ISTA-P (Rheingold for F30 if I got it correctly)?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## vuzur (Nov 22, 2006)

Could I have the link, please. Thank you in advance,


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bmwtalenti said:


> Hi there,
> 
> can I please have a link for ISTA-P (Rheingold for F30 if I got it correctly)?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Software


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vuzur said:


> Could I have the link, please. Thank you in advance,


PM Sent


----------



## eddie18 (Jan 26, 2017)

Request a link.

Thanks!


----------



## eddie18 (Jan 26, 2017)

delete


----------



## spamcram (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, can I have link for ISTA/P? Thanks, looking to program e89.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

eddie18 said:


> Request a link.
> 
> Thanks!





spamcram said:


> Hi, can I have link for ISTA/P? Thanks, looking to program e89.


PM Sent


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

Could I get a link for ISTA/P? Thanks soo much!


----------



## spamcram (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can download the networktool.exe to use with ISTA/P - KDCAN. I have all the installers but no networktool.exe and it appears I need this to use my usb obd with ISTA/P.

Or a private link? Thanks


----------



## MP9 (Feb 2, 2017)

Need link for ISTA-P

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MP9 said:


> Need link for ISTA-P
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

Got it, Thanks!


----------



## JJDuke (May 16, 2006)

hi,

looking for link to ISTA/P. I believe I would need it for coding/programming my 2012 e70, 2013 e93 and, possibly, my 2010 r1200rt.

Thanks, in advance

Jim


----------



## Lifuld76 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, 

I also would like to ask for the ISTA/p link.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JJDuke said:


> hi,
> 
> looking for link to ISTA/P. I believe I would need it for coding/programming my 2012 e70, 2013 e93 and, possibly, my 2010 r1200rt.
> 
> ...


For complete software overview (details software & uses, interfaces, & requirements).



Lifuld76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also would like to ask for the ISTA/p link.
> Thanks a lot!


PM's Sent


----------



## Festivus (Dec 24, 2016)

May I also get the link to ista/p? Thanks


----------



## Mr_Burger (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi
Lost this a while back due to a HDD crash  so could I please have a link to P too 

Regards
Mr_B


----------



## werfkast (Feb 8, 2017)

Can you pm me the link too please?


----------



## JayJay04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Could you please send me a link to ISTA+?
If it's possible in German language

Thank you very much in advance!

Best regards


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Festivus said:


> May I also get the link to ista/p? Thanks


Good evening, neighber!



Mr_Burger said:


> Hi
> Lost this a while back due to a HDD crash  so could I please have a link to P too
> 
> Regards
> Mr_B





werfkast said:


> Can you pm me the link too please?





JayJay04 said:


> Could you please send me a link to ISTA+?
> If it's possible in German language
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> ...


PM's Sent.

ISTA+ SQLiteDB's (Download Other Plus):

For English: Also download EN
For Russian: Also download RU
For German: Also download DE


----------



## Beyondcr (Aug 7, 2013)

Working on recovering stuff after HDD crash could you share link for ISTA+ thanks!


----------



## skorpas93 (Oct 19, 2016)

can get link please.


----------



## luderiders (Jul 20, 2016)

Can I please have the link for ISTA/P.

Thanks,


----------



## cpoppy (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

Can I have a link to download ISTA/P?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

anordinaryman said:


> Can I have the ISTA/P link for my 2010 E84? Many thanks in advance.





dumitru.o said:


> can i have a link for the latest ista p?
> 
> thanks





skorpas93 said:


> can get link please.





luderiders said:


> Can I please have the link for ISTA/P.
> 
> Thanks,





cpoppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I have a link to download ISTA/P?


PM's Sent


----------



## cpoppy (May 1, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> PM's Sent


Thank you Sir!


----------



## teodor2689 (Dec 30, 2015)

please can I have the link for ISTA P ? 
thanks!


----------



## ababil (Apr 18, 2017)

could i also please have the link for ista p, a version where i can use k dcan cable


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

teodor2689 said:


> please can I have the link for ISTA P ?
> thanks!





ababil said:


> could i also please have the link for ista p, a version where i can use k dcan cable


PM's Sent

For E-series, you need ICOM A + B for multimedia programming.


----------



## absolut (Jul 28, 2016)

hi, please can I have the link for ista p. many thx... ;-)


----------



## lebi1976 (May 13, 2017)

Can I please have the link for ISTA/P ?

MANY THX


----------



## deceneu (Apr 11, 2017)

*ISTA-P for E60*

Hello folks,

Could anyone please send me the link for ISTA-P for an E60?
I want to upgrade the modules on my car to the latest software. Do I need ICOM A + B ??

Regards, 
Alex


----------



## billu (May 20, 2017)

Hi, could I have a link for the latest version of ISTA-P. Many thnks


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Hi, Is it possible to get the link to the latest ISTA/P please..
Many thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## deceneu (Apr 11, 2017)

hi , 

Can I please have the download link for ISTA/P?
I have an E60

Thank you


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

Hi Folks,
can someone send me the Link for ISTA/P?


thx,
Ross


----------



## B-HQC (May 21, 2017)

Hi,
Could I have the link for ISTA/P please? Thanks!


----------



## craigw79 (May 21, 2017)

Would love the link for ista/p too please, much appreciated!


----------



## Retrofitwithbmw (May 21, 2017)

I would love ista-p also please


----------



## BobInIndy (Jan 7, 2015)

*Ista-P*

May I also ask for INSTA-p download link?
Thank you
Bob


----------



## dextuar (Mar 10, 2017)

Can someone please pm me ista/p?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

absolut said:


> hi, please can I have the link for ista p. many thx... ;-)





lebi1976 said:


> Can I please have the link for ISTA/P ?
> 
> MANY THX





deceneu said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Could anyone please send me the link for ISTA-P for an E60?
> I want to upgrade the modules on my car to the latest software. Do I need ICOM A + B ??
> ...





billu said:


> Hi, could I have a link for the latest version of ISTA-P. Many thnks





BMWmatt123 said:


> Hi, Is it possible to get the link to the latest ISTA/P please..
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


PM's Sent


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

theross said:


> Hi Folks,
> can someone send me the Link for ISTA/P?
> 
> thx,
> Ross





B-HQC said:


> Hi,
> Could I have the link for ISTA/P please? Thanks!





craigw79 said:


> Would love the link for ista/p too please, much appreciated!





dextuar said:


> Can someone please pm me ista/p?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


PM's Sent


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone have a download-link which is NOT located in a forum where you have to pay 20$ to register in order to get to the download links?
I'd appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theross said:


> Does anyone have a download-link which is NOT located in a forum where you have to pay 20$ to register in order to get to the download links?
> I'd appreciate it.


Are the Download links not on MEGA?


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

Nope. They redirect to a another forum which requires a fee of 20$ per registration. And of course you can only see the content if you register (and pay the 20$)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theross said:


> Nope. They redirect to a another forum which requires a fee of 20$ per registration. And of course you can only see the content if you register (and pay the 20$)


Ok, I assumed they were MEGA.


----------



## theross (May 24, 2016)

Nope, all are mega and local forum threads except the important ISTA-P downloads :/


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theross said:


> Nope, all are mega and local forum threads except the important ISTA-P downloads :/


For F-Series, you can now program with ISTA+. Ask Reclaimer if this version includes the SDP (Programming) files:

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## 95m3ltw (Aug 5, 2016)

theross said:


> Nope. They redirect to a another forum which requires a fee of 20$ per registration. And of course you can only see the content if you register (and pay the 20$)


Has anyone confirmed they are actually on that forum? I don't mind paying the $20 but I've been burned before so would love to have some confirmation. :rofl:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

95m3ltw said:


> Has anyone confirmed they are actually on that forum? I don't mind paying the $20 but I've been burned before so would love to have some confirmation. :rofl:


Yes. Those and other software is on form. If you want older version, torrent is available. But, if you want newest software (current & future) without need to request, sign up for other site.


----------



## pplayer (May 18, 2017)

May I also ask for INSTA-p download link? Thank you


----------



## hero3838 (Feb 20, 2012)

May i ask also ***305;sta-p download link (mega) for f series (sp inclued)
thank youuu


----------



## hero3838 (Feb 20, 2012)

hero3838 said:


> May i ask also ***305;sta-p download link (mega) for f series (sp inclued)
> thank youuu


is there any one here


----------



## vstonkus (May 31, 2017)

Could I get ista /p download link? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdrod66 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Ista-p*

May I get a link to ISTA-P?

Thanks


----------



## Lgeor (Jun 6, 2017)

May I also have a download link for latest INSTA-P??? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## asecret (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,
Can I get a link to ISTA/P please?

Thanks,


----------



## pplayer (May 18, 2017)

I also asked here for ISTA-P download but finally I found a torrent from this blog: http://blog.obdii365.com/2017/03/31/rheingold-ista-d-4-04-ista-p-3-61-download-free/

There are ISTA+ 4.04.12 and ISTA-P 3.61.0.500 in the torrent with a total size of 129 GB. If you only need ISTA-P you can select the ISTA-P 3.61.0.500.7z file (plus the folder Tools) from the torrent which is about 70 GB totally. I downloaded from there and installed successfully.


----------



## asecret (Sep 26, 2014)

pplayer said:


> I also asked here for ISTA-P download but finally I found a torrent from this blog: http://blog.obdii365.com/2017/03/31/rheingold-ista-d-4-04-ista-p-3-61-download-free/
> 
> There are ISTA+ 4.04.12 and ISTA-P 3.61.0.500 in the torrent with a total size of 129 GB. If you only need ISTA-P you can select the ISTA-P 3.61.0.500.7z file (plus the folder Tools) from the torrent which is about 70 GB totally. I downloaded from there and installed successfully.


Thanks, but how current/relevent is v3.61.0.500 then? I don't want to spend all that time and quota on outdated tools is all...


----------



## drapi90 (Mar 6, 2016)

Would like that link too. Appreciate!


----------

